
Skia Cross-Platform Graphics Library (iOS, Android, Windows, MacOS, and Linux) - rubyn00bie
https://skia.org/
======
trnglina
I've wanted to try using Skia for rendering on desktop apps for a while now,
but typography has been the thing to stop me. With Direct2D + DirectWrite, you
get a very clear, complete, and reasonably integrated stack for all your
vector rendering needs. With Skia, however, my understanding is that you have
to defer to system APIs like DirectWrite for certain tasks, or pop cross
platform frameworks like Harfbuzz on top (along with a layout engine and
whatever else you might need for international text). Either way, these
integrations are often poorly documented.

It's a shame that typography in desktop apps is such a hard thing to find
resources on, especially if you want to limit platform-specific code. There's
that wonderfully informative 'State of Text Rendering' article, but it's so
many years out of date, that it's hard to tell what is still relevant and
accurate.

------
blahblahblogger
This is also what Google's new Flutter project uses to build cross-platform
apps.

~~~
amolo
And even better Flutter's support for cross platform desktop apps is now
official.

------
skybrian
I'm a little surprised that Firefox is using this library. Don't they often
try to avoid sharing important code with Chrome?

(Not that there's anything particularly wrong with it, but imagine the outcry
if Firefox started using V8?)

~~~
classichasclass
Firefox already uses irregexp, though it's unlikely they'd use the whole of V8
since SpiderMonkey is so tightly integrated into the runtime.

------
tqh
Such a shame they removed all the docs about porting to new platforms long
ago.

------
armitron
Would be a lot better with a stable C API. I know they've been working on it
but I can't find anything relevant on their website (which is pretty bad for
prospective users to begin with).

